# The 2013 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts


----------



## avsd (6 Jan 2013)

5/1/2013 / Home to Tyrella and back / 102.5 / 1pt/ 102.5 / 1pt


----------



## deanE (6 Jan 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.


----------



## Spartak (10 Jan 2013)

2013

Jan 10 .... Chepstow/Bristol/Berkeley .......... 115km


----------



## vernon (10 Jan 2013)

2013

Jan 06 Goodbye Christmas Pudding Audax 102km 1 point
Jan 12 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax 110km 1 point
Feb 02 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax 110km 1 point


----------



## avsd (12 Jan 2013)

6/1/2013 / Home to Tyrella and back / 102.5 / 1pt/ 102.5 / 1pt
12/1/2013/Home to Ballywalter& Millisle/ 100.7/ 1pt / 203.2/ 2pt


----------



## deanE (16 Jan 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.


----------



## Edwardoka (22 Jan 2013)

2013
5 Jan: 112.19km; Sanquhar to Glasgow.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Jan 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 110.5km 4h 2m Callander-Crieff-Glen Devon-Hillfoots Loop 1 PT (1 PT)
Feb 19 117.5km 4h 17m Lochearnhead-Killin-Aberfeldy-Crieff-Rtn 1 PT (2 PTS)


----------



## deanE (23 Jan 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.


----------



## JoeyB (26 Jan 2013)

2013

Jan 26: 103 km, New Forest National Park Audax Perm Event


----------



## slowride (28 Jan 2013)

My first metric century 

27/01/2013 / Richmond Park / 100.2 / 1 pt (100.2 / 1 pt)


----------



## 4F (30 Jan 2013)

2013
27.01.13 Suffolk CC posse Jan ride / Fixed / 115.6 Km 1 point


----------



## deanE (30 Jan 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.

Total 5 points.


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2013)

2013
27 Jan. North Bristol CC: Bristol, Bradley Stoke, Hawkesbury, Marshfield, Saltford, Bristol. 100.3km.
25 Feb. North Bristol CC same route 100km.
28 Mar FNRttC Felpham 116km
06 Apr Cyclechat S Wales ride 145km
14 Apr North Bristol CC to S Wales 103km
26 Apr FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton 188km
05 May Somerset Hills Gran Fondo 190km
02 Jun Le Terrier Sportive 166km
16 Jun Great Western Sportive 162km
30 Jun North Bristol CC to Shirenewton 101km
06 July La Marmotte 176km
04 August North Bristol CC "Pavlova" ride 102km
17 August Exmouth Exodus 196km


----------



## deanE (6 Feb 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.

Total 6 points.


----------



## deanE (7 Feb 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.

Total 7 points.


----------



## deanE (13 Feb 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.
13 Feb: 117 km: Falmouth, Praze, Penzance, St Ives, Hayle, Redruth, Falmouth.

Total 8 points.


----------



## Spartak (15 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> 2013
> 
> Jan 10 .... Chepstow/Bristol/Berkeley .......... 115km


 
Feb 14 .... Bristol/Wrington/Hewish/Yate ........ 100km


----------



## JoeyB (16 Feb 2013)

2013

Jan 26: 103 km, New Forest National Park Audax Perm Event
Feb 16: 111 km, Denmead - Whitchurch - Denmead Audax Perm Event


----------



## deanE (17 Feb 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.
13 Feb: 117 km: Falmouth, Praze, Penzance, St Ives, Hayle, Redruth, Falmouth
17 Feb: 114km: Falmouth, Perranporth, Truro, Redruth, Helston, Falmouth.

Total 9 points.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felphan edition / 251.10 / 1 / 961.93 / 6pts


----------



## deanE (28 Feb 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.
13 Feb: 117 km: Falmouth, Praze, Penzance, St Ives, Hayle, Redruth, Falmouth
17 Feb: 114km: Falmouth, Perranporth, Truro, Redruth, Helston, Falmouth.
28 Feb: 102km: Falmouth, Porthtowan, St Day, Praze, Helston, Falmouth.

Total 10 points.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Mar 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 110.5km 4h 2m Callander-Crieff-Glen Devon-Hillfoots Loop 1 PT (1 PT)
Feb 19 117.5km 4h 17m Lochearnhead-Killin-Aberfeldy-Crieff-Rtn 1 PT (2 PTS)
Mar 1 103km 3h 39m Upper Forth (6 crossings) 1 PT (3 PTS)
Mar 12 118km 4h 22m Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Road etc 1 PT (4 PTS)


----------



## JoeyB (9 Mar 2013)

2013

Jan 26: 103 km, New Forest National Park Audax Perm Event
Feb 16: 111 km, Denmead - Whitchurch - Denmead Audax Perm Event
Mar 9: 103 km, Denmead - Stockbridge - Denmead Audax Perm Event


----------



## vernon (13 Mar 2013)

2013 - had to copy from previous post as I have lost editing rights

Jan 06 Goodbye Christmas Pudding Audax Thorne..102km 1 point
Jan 12 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax...............110km 1 point
Feb 02 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax...............110km 1 point
Feb 16 Rochdale Mini NW Audax...............................120km 1 point
Feb 23 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax...............110km 1 point
Mar 02 Leeds - Darlington DIY Audax........................106km 1 point
Mar 09 When I'm 64 Audax Alborough St John..........104km 1 point


----------



## JoeyB (26 Mar 2013)

Jan 26: 103 km, New Forest National Park Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Feb 16: 111 km, Denmead - Whitchurch - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 9: 103 km, Denmead - Stockbridge - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 23: 126 km, Denmead - Bedwyn - Denmead SR200 Audax part route - 1 point


----------



## deanE (29 Mar 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.
13 Feb: 117 km: Falmouth, Praze, Penzance, St Ives, Hayle, Redruth, Falmouth
17 Feb: 114km: Falmouth, Perranporth, Truro, Redruth, Helston, Falmouth.
28 Feb: 102km: Falmouth, Porthtowan, St Day, Praze, Helston, Falmouth.
3 March: 103km; Mad March Audax, Exeter.
6 March: 104km, Falmouth, Portreath, Perranporth, Truro, Falmouth
13 March: 112Km, Falmouth, Poldhu, Porthtowan, Falmouth.
20 March: 105Km, Falmouth, Marazion, Hayle, St Agnes, Redruth, Falmouth.
24 March: 104km, Falmouth, Porthleven, Marazion, Penzance, Hayle, Falmouth.
Total 15 points.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2013)

Jan 26: 103 km, New Forest National Park Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Feb 16: 111 km, Denmead - Whitchurch - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 9: 103 km, Denmead - Stockbridge - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 23: 126 km, Denmead - Bedwyn - Denmead SR200 Audax part route - 1 point
Mar 31: 101 km, 3 and a bit laps around Gosport peninsula - 1 point


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (31 Mar 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) - 105km -1 point


----------



## avsd (1 Apr 2013)

6/1/2013 / Home to Tyrella and back / 102.5 / 1pt/ 102.5 / 1pt
12/1/2013/Home to Ballywalter& Millisle/ 100.7/ 1pt / 203.2/ 2pt
Time to start again - no 100km runs in Feb :-(
31/3/2013/Phoenix Easter Trial/102/1pt/102.5/1pt


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts
14/04/2013 / Home To Ashford and back / 168.00 / 1 / 1472.58 / 10pts
21/04/2013 / Jay's Herts ride / 166.37 / 1 / 1638.95 / 11pts


----------



## vernon (14 Apr 2013)

2013 - had to copy from previous post again as I have lost editing rights again

Jan 06 Goodbye Christmas Pudding Audax Thorne..102km 1 point
Jan 12 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax...............110km 1 point
Feb 02 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax...............110km 1 point
Feb 16 Rochdale Mini NW Audax...............................120km 1 point
Feb 23 Wetherby/Mkt Weighton DIY Audax...............110km 1 point
Mar 02 Leeds - Darlington DIY Audax........................106km 1 point
Mar 09 When I'm 64 Audax Alborough St John..........104km 1 point
Apr 13 Darlington - Leeds 3 pie ride............................108km 1 point


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (14 Apr 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) - 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) - 114km - 2 points


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (22 Apr 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points 
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts
14/04/2013 / Home To Ashford and back / 168.00 / 1 / 1472.58 / 10pts
21/04/2013 / Jay's Herts ride / 166.37 / 1 / 1638.95 / 11pts
27/04/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 210.83 / 2 / 1849.78 / 13pts


----------



## deanE (28 Apr 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.
13 Feb: 117 km: Falmouth, Praze, Penzance, St Ives, Hayle, Redruth, Falmouth
17 Feb: 114km: Falmouth, Perranporth, Truro, Redruth, Helston, Falmouth.
28 Feb: 102km: Falmouth, Porthtowan, St Day, Praze, Helston, Falmouth.
3 March: 103km; Mad March Audax, Exeter.
6 March: 104km, Falmouth, Portreath, Perranporth, Truro, Falmouth
13 March: 112Km, Falmouth, Poldhu, Porthtowan, Falmouth.
20 March: 105Km, Falmouth, Marazion, Hayle, St Agnes, Redruth, Falmouth.
24 March: 104km, Falmouth, Porthleven, Marazion, Penzance, Hayle, Falmouth.
3 April: 102km. Falmouth Porthleven, The Lizard, Falmouth.
14 April: 106km. Cornish 100 Audax, Falmouth to Marazion and back.
28 April: 110km. Falmouth to St Ives and back.

Total 18 points.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (28 Apr 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points 
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points 
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points


----------



## JoeyB (29 Apr 2013)

Jan 26: 103 km, New Forest National Park Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Feb 16: 111 km, Denmead - Whitchurch - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 9: 103 km, Denmead - Stockbridge - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 23: 126 km, Denmead - Bedwyn - Denmead SR200 Audax part route - 1 point
Mar 31: 101 km, 3 and a bit laps around Gosport peninsula - 1 point
Apr 28: 204 km, Denmead Coastal 200 Perm Event - 2 points


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts
14/04/2013 / Home To Ashford and back / 168.00 / 1 / 1472.58 / 10pts
21/04/2013 / Jay's Herts ride / 166.37 / 1 / 1638.95 / 11pts
27/04/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 210.83 / 2 / 1849.78 / 13pts
05/05/2013 / Home to Whitstable and back / 181.82 / 1 / 2031.60 / 14pts
12/05/2013 / Kent-Surrey Loop / 178.65 / 1 / 2210.25 / 15pts
19/05/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.83 / 1 / 2378.08 / 16pts


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 May 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (12 May 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points 
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points 
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points 
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 May 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km


----------



## JoeyB (24 May 2013)

Jan 26: 103 km, New Forest National Park Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Feb 16: 111 km, Denmead - Whitchurch - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 9: 103 km, Denmead - Stockbridge - Denmead Audax Perm Event - 1 point
Mar 23: 126 km, Denmead - Bedwyn - Denmead SR200 Audax part route - 1 point
Mar 31: 101 km, 3 and a bit laps around Gosport peninsula - 1 point
Apr 28: 204 km, Denmead Coastal 200 Perm Event - 2 points
May 5: 125 km, IOW Randonee 2013 - 1 point


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts
14/04/2013 / Home To Ashford and back / 168.00 / 1 / 1472.58 / 10pts
21/04/2013 / Jay's Herts ride / 166.37 / 1 / 1638.95 / 11pts
27/04/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 210.83 / 2 / 1849.78 / 13pts
05/05/2013 / Home to Whitstable and back / 181.82 / 1 / 2031.60 / 14pts
12/05/2013 / Kent-Surrey Loop / 178.65 / 1 / 2210.25 / 15pts
19/05/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.83 / 1 / 2378.08 / 16pts
25/05/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham edition /184.76 / 1 / 2562.84 / 17pts
01/06/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable edition / 194.46 / 1 / 2757.30 / 18Pts
09/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop with TD / 165.13 / 1 / 2922.43 / 19Pts
23/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop in reverse / 165.65 / 1 / 3088.08 / 20pts


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (26 May 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Jun 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points 
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points 
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points 
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points 
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points 
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Jun 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km
Jun 8 '13 Dundee-CoM-CoM-Dundee 176km (9 PTS) 1079km


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (9 Jun 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points 
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points 
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points 
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points 
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points 
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points
Jun 8: Club Ride Sandy-Whestmill-Sandy / 107km - 8 points


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (24 Jun 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points 
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points 
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points 
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points 
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points 
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points
Jun 8: Club Ride Sandy-Whestmill-Sandy / 107km - 8 points 
Jun 23: Club Ride Sandy-Bedford-Castle Ashby-Bedford-Sandy / 104km - 9 points


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts
14/04/2013 / Home To Ashford and back / 168.00 / 1 / 1472.58 / 10pts
21/04/2013 / Jay's Herts ride / 166.37 / 1 / 1638.95 / 11pts
27/04/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 210.83 / 2 / 1849.78 / 13pts
05/05/2013 / Home to Whitstable and back / 181.82 / 1 / 2031.60 / 14pts
12/05/2013 / Kent-Surrey Loop / 178.65 / 1 / 2210.25 / 15pts
19/05/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.83 / 1 / 2378.08 / 16pts
25/05/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham edition /184.76 / 1 / 2562.84 / 17pts
01/06/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable edition / 194.46 / 1 / 2757.30 / 18Pts
09/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop with TD / 165.13 / 1 / 2922.43 / 19Pts
23/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop in reverse / 165.65 / 1 / 3088.08 / 20pts
30/06/2013 / Cycle Chat Sunday London Ride / 130.60 / 1 / 3218.68 / 21pts
14/07/2013 / Surrey-Kent Loop / 177.57 / 1 / 3396.25 / 22pts
26/07/2013 / FNRttC Felpham edition / 162.41 / 1 / 3558.66 / 23pts
28/07/2013 / Local Kent loop / 102.69 / 1 / 3661.35 / 24pts
29/07/2013 / To Yalding and back / 106.23 / 1 / 3767.58 / 25pts
01/08/2013 / To Yalding for Brekkie then Clerkenwell for lunch / 134.42 / 1 / 3902 / 26pts
04/08/2013 / Kent/Surrey Loop / 172.15 / 1 / 4074.15 / 27pts
18/08/2013 / Kent loop with Tim D / 169.03 / 1 / 4243.18 / 28pts


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Jul 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km
Jun 8 '13 Dundee-CoM-CoM-Dundee 176km (9 PTS) 1079km
Jul 9 '13 Stirling-Kincardine-Oakley-Saline-Hillfoots-Callander 101km (10 PTS) 1180km


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Jul 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km
Jun 8 '13 Dundee-CoM-CoM-Dundee 176km (9 PTS) 1079km
Jul 9 '13 Stirling-Kincardine-Oakley-Saline-Hillfoots-Callander 101km (10 PTS) 1180km
Jul 17 Call-Auch-Loch Earn-Call loop 114km (11 PTS) 1294km


----------



## deanE (22 Jul 2013)

2013
2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.
13 Feb: 117 km: Falmouth, Praze, Penzance, St Ives, Hayle, Redruth, Falmouth
17 Feb: 114km: Falmouth, Perranporth, Truro, Redruth, Helston, Falmouth.
28 Feb: 102km: Falmouth, Porthtowan, St Day, Praze, Helston, Falmouth.
3 March: 103km; Mad March Audax, Exeter.
6 March: 104km, Falmouth, Portreath, Perranporth, Truro, Falmouth
13 March: 112Km, Falmouth, Poldhu, Porthtowan, Falmouth.
20 March: 105Km, Falmouth, Marazion, Hayle, St Agnes, Redruth, Falmouth.
24 March: 104km, Falmouth, Porthleven, Marazion, Penzance, Hayle, Falmouth.
3 April: 102km. Falmouth Porthleven, The Lizard, Falmouth.
14 April: 106km. Cornish 100 Audax, Falmouth to Marazion and back.
28 April: 110km. Falmouth to St Ives and back.
4 May: 104km. John O Groats, Dunnet Head, Helmsdale.
6 May: 100Km. Conon Bridge to Spean Bridge.
8 May: 126km. Crianlarich to Larkhall.
10 May: 112km. Larkhall to Gretna.
12 May: 107km, Kendal to Wigan
13 May: 104km. Wigan to Shrewsbury.
14 May: 104km. Shrewsbury to Monmouth.
15 May: 144km. Monmouth to Wellington.
16 May: 195km. Wellington to Falmouth.
17 May: 101Km. Falmouth, Lizard, Lands End.
21 July: 114Km. Falmouth, Bedruthan Steps and return.
Total 29 points.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km
Jun 8 '13 Dundee-CoM-CoM-Dundee 176km (9 PTS) 1079km
Jul 9 '13 Stirling-Kincardine-Oakley-Saline-Hillfoots-Callander 101km (10 PTS) 1180km
Jul 17 Call-Auch-Loch Earn-Call loop 114km (11 PTS) 1294km
Aug 3 Tour de Forth 102km (12 PTS) 1396km


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Aug 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km
Jun 8 '13 Dundee-CoM-CoM-Dundee 176km (9 PTS) 1079km
Jul 9 '13 Stirling-Kincardine-Oakley-Saline-Hillfoots-Callander 101km (10 PTS) 1180km
Jul 17 Call-Auch-Loch Earn-Call loop 114km (11 PTS) 1294km
Aug 3 Tour de Forth 102km (12 PTS) 1396km
Aug 7 Lar-Auch-Kin-Rtn 104.2km (13 PTS) 1500km


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (10 Aug 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points 
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points 
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points 
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points 
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points 
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points
Jun 8: Club Ride Sandy-Whestmill-Sandy / 107km - 8 points 
Jun 23: Club Ride Sandy-Bedford-Castle Ashby-Bedford-Sandy / 104km - 9 points
Jul 14: Club Ride Bedford-Pitsford Reservoir-Bedford / 109km - 10 points
Jul 21: Club Ride Bedford-Cambridge-Bedford / 117km - 11 points
Jul 28: Club Ride Bedford Westmill-Bedford / 112km - 12 points
Aug 4: Club Ride Bedford-Blisworth-Bedford / 104km - 13 points


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Aug 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km
Jun 8 '13 Dundee-CoM-CoM-Dundee 176km (9 PTS) 1079km
Jul 9 '13 Stirling-Kincardine-Oakley-Saline-Hillfoots-Callander 101km (10 PTS) 1180km
Jul 17 Call-Auch-Loch Earn-Call loop 114km (11 PTS) 1294km
Aug 3 Tour de Forth 102km (12 PTS) 1396km
Aug 7 Lar-Auch-Kin-Rtn 104.2km (13 PTS) 1500km
Aug 19 Lar-Dunf-Aucht-Stir-Rtn 120km (14 PTS) 1620km


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts
14/04/2013 / Home To Ashford and back / 168.00 / 1 / 1472.58 / 10pts
21/04/2013 / Jay's Herts ride / 166.37 / 1 / 1638.95 / 11pts
27/04/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 210.83 / 2 / 1849.78 / 13pts
05/05/2013 / Home to Whitstable and back / 181.82 / 1 / 2031.60 / 14pts
12/05/2013 / Kent-Surrey Loop / 178.65 / 1 / 2210.25 / 15pts
19/05/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.83 / 1 / 2378.08 / 16pts
25/05/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham edition /184.76 / 1 / 2562.84 / 17pts
01/06/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable edition / 194.46 / 1 / 2757.30 / 18Pts
09/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop with TD / 165.13 / 1 / 2922.43 / 19Pts
23/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop in reverse / 165.65 / 1 / 3088.08 / 20pts
30/06/2013 / Cycle Chat Sunday London Ride / 130.60 / 1 / 3218.68 / 21pts
14/07/2013 / Surrey-Kent Loop / 177.57 / 1 / 3396.25 / 22pts
26/07/2013 / FNRttC Felpham edition / 162.41 / 1 / 3558.66 / 23pts
28/07/2013 / Local Kent loop / 102.69 / 1 / 3661.35 / 24pts
29/07/2013 / To Yalding and back / 106.23 / 1 / 3767.58 / 25pts
01/08/2013 / To Yalding for Brekkie then Clerkenwell for lunch / 134.42 / 1 / 3902 / 26pts
04/08/2013 / Kent/Surrey Loop / 172.15 / 1 / 4074.15 / 27pts
18/08/2013 / Kent loop with Tim D / 169.03 / 1 / 4243.18 / 28pts
01/09/2013 / To Saffron Walden and back with Tim & Ross / 223.65 / 2 / 4466.83 / 30pts
06/09/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Harwich Edition / 301.74 / 3 / 4768.57 / 33pts
14/09/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend Edition / 162.32 / 1 / 4930.89 / 34pts
29/09/2013 / Local Kent Loop, Yalding & Knatt's Valley with Ross / 112.71 / 1 / 5043.60 / 35pts
05/10/2013 / Surrey Box Hill Loop / 121.12 / 1 / 5164.72 / 36pts
19/10/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable edition / 227.46 / 2 / 5392.18 / 38Pts


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Sep 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points
Jun 8: Club Ride Sandy-Whestmill-Sandy / 107km - 8 points
Jun 23: Club Ride Sandy-Bedford-Castle Ashby-Bedford-Sandy / 104km - 9 points
Jul 14: Club Ride Bedford-Pitsford Reservoir-Bedford / 109km - 10 points
Jul 21: Club Ride Bedford-Cambridge-Bedford / 117km - 11 points
Jul 28: Club Ride Bedford Westmill-Bedford / 112km - 12 points
Aug 4: Club Ride Bedford-Blisworth-Bedford / 104km - 13 points 
Aug 11: Club Ride Bedford-Reed-Bedford / 103km - 14 points
Sep 01: Club Ride Bedford-Oxford-Bedford / 189km - 15 points


----------



## Fubar (4 Sep 2013)

redfox said:


> Try to keep the thread limited to the details of your rides. A separate thread is available for commentary, feedback, moans and encouragement; this thread may be tidied up from time to time to keep it ‘on message’.


 
Where is the separate thread? I just get an error when I click on it - 3 of us are starting this in October (to get the motivation going for next year!).


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Where is the separate thread? I just get an error when I click on it - 3 of us are starting this in October (to get the motivation going for next year!).



Das ist zere: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/metric-century-100km-a-month-challenge-chatzone.95264/post-2577844


----------



## deanE (11 Sep 2013)

2013

2 Jan: 107 km; Cornish Lanes.
6 Jan: 102 km; Falmouth to St Ives and return.
16 Jan: 101km: Cornish Lanes.
22 Jan: 101 km: Falmouth, Porthleven, Helston, Stithians, Truro, Falmouth.
30 Jan: 116km: Falmouth, Stithians, Chacewater, Porthtowan, Portreath, Hayle, Leedstown, Helston, Stithians, Falmouth.
6 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Praze, Helston, Poldhu, the Lizard, Gweek, Carnkie, Falmouth.
7 Feb: 104km: Falmouth, Roseland, Truro, Redruth, Falmouth.
13 Feb: 117 km: Falmouth, Praze, Penzance, St Ives, Hayle, Redruth, Falmouth
17 Feb: 114km: Falmouth, Perranporth, Truro, Redruth, Helston, Falmouth.
28 Feb: 102km: Falmouth, Porthtowan, St Day, Praze, Helston, Falmouth.
3 March: 103km; Mad March Audax, Exeter.
6 March: 104km, Falmouth, Portreath, Perranporth, Truro, Falmouth
13 March: 112Km, Falmouth, Poldhu, Porthtowan, Falmouth.
20 March: 105Km, Falmouth, Marazion, Hayle, St Agnes, Redruth, Falmouth.
24 March: 104km, Falmouth, Porthleven, Marazion, Penzance, Hayle, Falmouth.
3 April: 102km. Falmouth Porthleven, The Lizard, Falmouth.
14 April: 106km. Cornish 100 Audax, Falmouth to Marazion and back.
28 April: 110km. Falmouth to St Ives and back.
4 May: 104km. John O Groats, Dunnet Head, Helmsdale.
6 May: 100Km. Conon Bridge to Spean Bridge.
8 May: 126km. Crianlarich to Larkhall.
10 May: 112km. Larkhall to Gretna.
12 May: 107km, Kendal to Wigan
13 May: 104km. Wigan to Shrewsbury.
14 May: 104km. Shrewsbury to Monmouth.
15 May: 144km. Monmouth to Wellington.
16 May: 195km. Wellington to Falmouth.
17 May: 101Km. Falmouth, Lizard, Lands End.
21 July: 114Km. Falmouth, Bedruthan Steps and return.
21 August: 103Km. Falmouth, Hayle, St Ives and return.
8 September: 116Km. Golowjy an Bal Audax, West Cornwall.
Total 31 points.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (24 Sep 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points
Jun 8: Club Ride Sandy-Whestmill-Sandy / 107km - 8 points
Jun 23: Club Ride Sandy-Bedford-Castle Ashby-Bedford-Sandy / 104km - 9 points
Jul 14: Club Ride Bedford-Pitsford Reservoir-Bedford / 109km - 10 points
Jul 21: Club Ride Bedford-Cambridge-Bedford / 117km - 11 points
Jul 28: Club Ride Bedford Westmill-Bedford / 112km - 12 points
Aug 4: Club Ride Bedford-Blisworth-Bedford / 104km - 13 points
Aug 11: Club Ride Bedford-Reed-Bedford / 103km - 14 points
Sep 01: Club Ride Bedford-Oxford-Bedford / 189km - 15 points
Sep 15: Bedford-Harpenden-Bedford - 16 points


----------



## Fubar (29 Sep 2013)

Ok, here goes:
*2013*
28 Dec: Very windy half bun/half solo route as previous (Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath) 100k (9 points)
9 Nov: CC Ecosse Midlothian RV Ride 117.5k, Fife to Edinburgh, round Midlothian then Edinburgh to Fife (8 points)
2 Nov: another wet half bun half solo 100k, as below (7 points)
19 Oct: very wet half bun half solo, route as below 100 kms (6 points)
12 Oct: half bun run/half solo, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, 100 kms (5 points)
5 Oct: half bun run/half solo, Kincardine, Dollar, Kinross, Ballingry, Cowdenbeath, 100 kms (4 points)
29 Sept: Club Run, North Fife, 117.5 kms (3 points)
31 Aug: CC Run, Round the Forth, 102 kms (2 points)
2 Aug: CC Run, Perth 100 miler, 169 kms (1 point)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Oct 2013)

2013 Rides.
Jan 21 '13 Call/Auch/Glendevon/Yetts/Rtn 110.5km (1 PTS)
Feb 19 '13 Breadalbane Loop 117.5km (2 PTS)228km
Mar 1 '13 Upper Forth bridges 102.6km (3 PTS)330.6km total
Mar 12 Trossachs/Whangie/Crow Rd 118km (4 PTS) 448.6km
Apr 7 Flanders classic cobbles ride 112.5km (5 PTS) 561.1km
May 5 Coupar Angus/Aberfeldy etc 122km (6 PTS) 683.1km
May 7 Callander-Comrie-Crieff loop 110km (7 PTS) 793.1km
May 17 Call-Glen Devon-Call loop 110km (8 PTS) 903km
Jun 8 '13 Dundee-CoM-CoM-Dundee 176km (9 PTS) 1079km
Jul 9 '13 Stirling-Kincardine-Oakley-Saline-Hillfoots-Callander 101km (10 PTS) 1180km
Jul 17 Call-Auch-Loch Earn-Call loop 114km (11 PTS) 1294km
Aug 3 Tour de Forth 102km (12 PTS) 1396km
Aug 7 Lar-Auch-Kin-Rtn 104.2km (13 PTS) 1500km
Aug 19 Lar-Dunf-Aucht-Stir-Rtn 120km (14 PTS) 1620km
Sep 20 Auch-Dunkeld-Perth-Rtn 108km (15 PTS) 1728km
Oct 11 Auch-Callander-Dunnblane circuit 108km (16 PTS) 1836km
Nov 15 Tour de Tay (a/cw) from Auchterarder 135km (17 PTS) 1971km
Nov 18 Auchterarder & Falkland loop 105km (18 PTS) 2076km
Dec 21 Meikleour-Aberfeldy Winter Solstice loop 102km (19 PTS) 2178km


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2013)

2013
05/01/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 164.75 / 1 / 164.75 / 1pt
13/01/2013 / Sunday London CC Ride / 119.73 / 1 / 284.48 / 2pts
03/02/2013 / The Docs Stevenage ride and ride back home / 161.51 / 1 / 445.99 / 3pts
17/02/2013 / To Watford. Watford Loop and back home / 161.74 / 1 / 607.73 / 4pts
24/02/2013 / To London Olympic Park and back / 103.10 / 1 / 710.83 / 5pts
28/03/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition / 251.10 / 2 / 961.93 / 7pts
31/03/2013 / Home to Ashford and back / 164.47 / 1 / 1126.40 / 8pts
07/04/2013 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and Back / 178.18 / 1 / 1304.58 / 9pts
14/04/2013 / Home To Ashford and back / 168.00 / 1 / 1472.58 / 10pts
21/04/2013 / Jay's Herts ride / 166.37 / 1 / 1638.95 / 11pts
27/04/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton edition / 210.83 / 2 / 1849.78 / 13pts
05/05/2013 / Home to Whitstable and back / 181.82 / 1 / 2031.60 / 14pts
12/05/2013 / Kent-Surrey Loop / 178.65 / 1 / 2210.25 / 15pts
19/05/2013 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.83 / 1 / 2378.08 / 16pts
25/05/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham edition /184.76 / 1 / 2562.84 / 17pts
01/06/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable edition / 194.46 / 1 / 2757.30 / 18Pts
09/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop with TD / 165.13 / 1 / 2922.43 / 19Pts
23/06/2013 / Kent figure of 8 loop in reverse / 165.65 / 1 / 3088.08 / 20pts
30/06/2013 / Cycle Chat Sunday London Ride / 130.60 / 1 / 3218.68 / 21pts
14/07/2013 / Surrey-Kent Loop / 177.57 / 1 / 3396.25 / 22pts
26/07/2013 / FNRttC Felpham edition / 162.41 / 1 / 3558.66 / 23pts
28/07/2013 / Local Kent loop / 102.69 / 1 / 3661.35 / 24pts
29/07/2013 / To Yalding and back / 106.23 / 1 / 3767.58 / 25pts
01/08/2013 / To Yalding for Brekkie then Clerkenwell for lunch / 134.42 / 1 / 3902 / 26pts
04/08/2013 / Kent/Surrey Loop / 172.15 / 1 / 4074.15 / 27pts
18/08/2013 / Kent loop with Tim D / 169.03 / 1 / 4243.18 / 28pts
01/09/2013 / To Saffron Walden and back with Tim & Ross / 223.65 / 2 / 4466.83 / 30pts
06/09/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Harwich Edition / 301.74 / 3 / 4768.57 / 33pts
14/09/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend Edition / 162.32 / 1 / 4930.89 / 34pts
29/09/2013 / Local Kent Loop, Yalding & Knatt's Valley with Ross / 112.71 / 1 / 5043.60 / 35pts
05/10/2013 / Surrey Box Hill Loop / 121.12 / 1 / 5164.72 / 36pts
19/10/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable edition / 227.46 / 2 / 5392.18 / 38pts
27/10/2013 / Herts loop with Charlie, Jay, Tom & James / 161.25 / 1 / 5553.43 / 39pts
10/11/2013 / Kent (Plaxtol) Loop / 108.82 / 1 / 5662.25 / 40pts
15/11/2013 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton Edition / 201.85 / 2 / 5864.10 / 42pts
01/12/2013 / To Newhaven and back / 175.38 / 1 / 6039.48 / 43pts
08/12/2013 / To Heybridge Basin and back / 172.16 / 1 / 6211.64 / 44pts
15/12/2013 / Surrey Hills climbing circular / 139.53 / 1 / 6351.17 / 45pts


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Nov 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points
Jun 8: Club Ride Sandy-Whestmill-Sandy / 107km - 8 points
Jun 23: Club Ride Sandy-Bedford-Castle Ashby-Bedford-Sandy / 104km - 9 points
Jul 14: Club Ride Bedford-Pitsford Reservoir-Bedford / 109km - 10 points
Jul 21: Club Ride Bedford-Cambridge-Bedford / 117km - 11 points
Jul 28: Club Ride Bedford Westmill-Bedford / 112km - 12 points
Aug 4: Club Ride Bedford-Blisworth-Bedford / 104km - 13 points
Aug 11: Club Ride Bedford-Reed-Bedford / 103km - 14 points
Sep 01: Club Ride Bedford-Oxford-Bedford / 189km - 15 points
Sep 15: Bedford-Harpenden-Bedford - 16 points
Oct 6: Sandy-Bedford-Brampton-Bedford-Sandy / 107km - 17 points
Oct 20: Bedford-Melbourne-Bedford / 104km - 18 points


----------



## Phil485 (7 Nov 2013)

Road Sun 14/04/2013 14/04/2013 Staines, Windsor and Maidenhead, United Kingdom 03:46:50 105.9 km
Road Sun 05/05/2013 05/05/2013 Staines, Windsor and Maidenhead, United Kingdom 04:09:09 120.5 km
Road Sun 19/05/2013 19/05/2013 First Ride with Team Ascendo 03:45:15 106.1 km
Road Sun 30/06/2013 30/06/2013 Team Ascendo Club ride 03:34:32 100.0 km
Road Sun 21/07/2013 21/07/2013 Birkenhead, England, United Kingdom 03:25:45 104.3 km
Road Sun 28/07/2013 28/07/2013 Wiggle Mega Meon Standard Route 04:14:39 127.0 km
Road Sun 01/09/2013 01/09/2013 Broken, Club ride with starter and dessert! 04:26:04 131.8 km
Road Sun 22/09/2013 22/09/2013 Team Ascendo Ride 03:31:56 108.0 km
Road Sun 29/09/2013 29/09/2013 Ascendo Club ride with Afters. Windy with added puncture 04:06:15 121.2 km
Road Sat 05/10/2013 05/10/2013 Wiggle New Forest 100 05:03:11 163.5 km
Road Sun10/11/2013 10/11/2013 Team Ascendo Club Ride 03:42:14 109.0 km

RoadSun01/12/201301/12/2013 Team Ascendo ride with a crash on the way home! 3:52:47 105.0 km 749 m 156suffer score
RoadFri20/12/201320/12/2013 Chobham, Surrey, United Kingdom3:23:57100.6 km

These are mine so far for 2013. Did it our of interest after seeing the thread pop up.
Sitting at 13 points which is better than I thought.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (7 Nov 2013)

Phil485 said:


> Road Sun 14/04/2013 14/04/2013 Staines, Windsor and Maidenhead, United Kingdom 03:46:50 105.9 km
> Road Sun 05/05/2013 05/05/2013 Staines, Windsor and Maidenhead, United Kingdom 04:09:09 120.5 km
> Road Sun 19/05/2013 19/05/2013 First Ride with Team Ascendo 03:45:15 106.1 km
> Road Sun 30/06/2013 30/06/2013 Team Ascendo Club ride 03:34:32 100.0 km
> ...


 

You missed August..


----------



## Phil485 (7 Nov 2013)

I'm a very naughty boy and I promise to do better next year. 

I'm more worried that I'm going to miss November


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (18 Nov 2013)

Mar 29: Sandy-Bedford-Woburn-Toddington-Gamlingay-Sandy (country lanes/villages) / 105km -1 point
Apr 14: CC informal Peterborough Ride & Peterborough to Huntington (country lanes) / 114km - 2 points
Apr 21: Club Ride Winslow-Oxford-Winslow (mixed route + 2x Garmin misconducts) / 104km - 3 points
Apr 28: Club Ride Bedford-Melbourn-Bedford (main route + pub route) / 107km - 4 points
May 12: Club Ride Bedford-Brixworth-Bedford (mixed route) / 115km - 5 points
May 25: Club Ride Bedford-Epping-Bedford (mixed route) / 180km - 6 points
Jun 2: Club Ride Bedford-St Ives-Bedford (mixed route) / 103km - 7 points
Jun 8: Club Ride Sandy-Whestmill-Sandy / 107km - 8 points
Jun 23: Club Ride Sandy-Bedford-Castle Ashby-Bedford-Sandy / 104km - 9 points
Jul 14: Club Ride Bedford-Pitsford Reservoir-Bedford / 109km - 10 points
Jul 21: Club Ride Bedford-Cambridge-Bedford / 117km - 11 points
Jul 28: Club Ride Bedford Westmill-Bedford / 112km - 12 points
Aug 4: Club Ride Bedford-Blisworth-Bedford / 104km - 13 points
Aug 11: Club Ride Bedford-Reed-Bedford / 103km - 14 points
Sep 01: Club Ride Bedford-Oxford-Bedford / 189km - 15 points
Sep 15: Bedford-Harpenden-Bedford - 16 points
Oct 6: Sandy-Bedford-Brampton-Bedford-Sandy / 107km - 17 points
Oct 20: Bedford-Melbourne-Bedford / 104km - 18 points
Nov 17: Sandy-Bedford-Grafham Water-Bedford-Sandy / 103km - 19 points


----------

